# 2005 Silverado 2500hd



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

Selling a 2005 Silverado 2500HD. 6.0 vortec 4x4 extended cab short bed. 150k miles. Typical Chevy rust and some damage to the bed. Class 5 hitch. New harness for tail lights. All front suspension parts replaced October of ‘21. Work truck package. Everything functions as it should. New muffler summer of ‘21. Newer tires and brakes. 5+1 add a leaf suspension brand new spring of 21. Can provide receipts of all work completed since owned. 
12,000 obo




Will sell with boss plow mount and harness for extra 1k. Would sell with a boss 8.2 xt v plow and salt dogg v box spreader for an additional $8k


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

$12,000 for a $ 5,000 truck?


----------



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

meyer22288 said:


> $12,000 for a $ 5,000 truck?


Is that an offer? Because I'll decline it.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Hell there's another guy on here looking at a $17000 regular cab 2006


----------



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

Trucks in my area are ridiculous right now. I will take a reasonable offer. Hell I was offered 26k for my 06 dmax with 305k on it. But I can’t find exactly what I want to replace it with for a reasonable price


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

m_ice said:


> Hell there's another guy on here looking at a $17000 regular cab 2006


Nothing against this truck, but that other one looked pretty clean. Of course there was only 1 not so clear picture. 
The mileage was also somewhat lower.

Truck prices are insane, so I have no idea any more what someone is willing to pay.


----------



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

Dropped to 10k. All additional items remain the same price


----------



## FlakePusher (Sep 15, 2021)

that truck looks like it fell off the back of a truck


----------

